# Michuan vs Yang Cheng Fu



## bigfootsquatch (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm tired of the Michuan practioners belittling Yang Cheng Fu.

Michuan, or Hidden Tai Chi is the style Yang Lu Chan created for an Imperial Court he was forced to teach.

Michuan
- was forced to teach the "foreign barbarian" Manchus, as many Chinese were refered
- did not like to teach anyone outside the family anyway
- was very rough from some accounts, so he would have definitely had watered down the art for the more aristocratic court anyway, even if he didn't hate them

Yang Cheng Fu
- enjoyed giving his art freely to the public
- has a book and many disciples to carry on his art
- was hardly ever defeated, neither were his disciples
- all stories relate to him being a very caring person genuinely wanting everyone to learn


Comments?


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Apr 17, 2007)

edit-foreign manchus as they were called by the chinese


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 18, 2007)

I was wonder who Michuan ans why he was against Yang Chengfu 

My thoughts on this are it really is not that big a deal. 

Luchan was the creator of Yang style; his sons Banhou and Jainhou learned form his.

Jainhou changed it to medium frame. 

Jainhou's son Shouhou learned mainly form Banhou so there is your line to the style of Luchan

Jainhou's son Chengfu changed it again to large frame and this is the style we all know today as Yang style.

The problem comes in when you have Yang style practitioners that really do not understand the form they teach so it gets watered down. And then some guy who knows his style no matter what it is goes up against one of these people beats the living daylights out of them and proclaims Yang style is no good. And then goes further by saying if these old masters are so good why don't they fight me. Which shows a massive misunderstanding of Chinese culture and Taiji. So long story short, it is really not that big a deal, just keep smiling at them telling them they are absolutely right and keep training.


----------

